# Who has the worse fans?



## LanierSpots (Feb 25, 2011)

First let me say that I love how this list turned out.  But I have to wonder at times if the Bleacher Report is written by a bunch of 3rd graders who got expelled from school..

Its a "somewhat" Auburn biased site but most of the time, it makes me go  


Enjoy my friends.  


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...udest-fan-bases?utm_source=bleacherreport.com


----------



## alphachief (Feb 25, 2011)

Pretty accurate.  Although...I would move the "u" to #1 and the gates to #2.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 25, 2011)

*Yes!  The Vols are back in the top 10!*

We'll take whatever we can get.  I do have one question though...............Does Bama get another NC for winning this ? I think they're now up to 72 NC's.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2011)

KYBobwhite said:


> We'll take whatever we can get.  I do have one question though...............Does Bama get another NC for winning this ? I think they're now up to 72 NC's.




Time for a new T-shirt!!!
We got first place solely because of the tree poisoning moonbat?  The gay writer had nothing else to add?( not that there is anything wrong with that)

The Bleacher Reports are written by sportswriter wannabe's and are no more accurate or responsible than reading your favorite blog. 
The writer of this masterpiece....


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 25, 2011)

Florida.  But i admit that I'm biased and it all depends on who you ask and where you are when you ask.

As for bleacher report, my dad is a big Auburn fan and he actually thought that it was run by Auburn fans for a long time.  So yeah, they're biased over there.  I take everything they say with a heavy dose of salt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, in answer to the original question.
LSU by a mile. Yes, the food is awesome, but they are usually tore out of the frame drunk by gametime and get meaner as things go badly.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been going to Auburn games for a while.  I have been to a few games in Athens, one in Neyland Stadium and will be going to Clemson and South Carolina this year.  I have not visited LSU yet.  Outside the SEC, I have been to West Virginia and one game at the cotton bowl a few years back for Texas and OU.   

On a average, no fans even come close to the LSU fans.  Not even a distant second.   

Georgia fans have been second but they are 10 levels below the LSU fans.   Georgia fans are great when they are winning.  But when they lose, they get stupid.  Of course that goes for every team for the most part.  

West Virgina fans are not good either.  Win or lose. 

Bowl games are always great.  Doesnt seem to matter where or who.


----------



## chadair (Feb 25, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I have been going to Auburn games for a while.  I have been to a few games in Athens, one in Neyland Stadium and will be going to Clemson and South Carolina this year.  I have not visited LSU yet.  Outside the SEC, I have been to West Virginia and one game at the cotton bowl a few years back for Texas and OU.
> 
> On a average, no fans even come close to the LSU fans.  Not even a distant second.
> 
> ...



so many jokes for this one  but I'll let it go for a while


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 25, 2011)

Louisiana and Philly.


----------



## PaDawg (Feb 25, 2011)

I went to UGA and while we aren't the worst, we're not far from the top.  I went to the 08 Sugar bowl and I felt bad for the Hawaii fans.  They were some of the nicest people I have met and our fans were just flat out ruthless.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 25, 2011)

I think alot of it has to what fans your around and who's your favorite team . For me it's UGA by far.   
I like what they said about Boise State 
"With success comes arrogance, and with arrogance comes some rudeness."

They have UCF on the list but they have a pic of USF fans .


----------



## bullgator (Feb 25, 2011)

I spit ice out when I saw the OSU kid!.....


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 25, 2011)

bullgator said:


> I spit ice out when I saw the OSU kid!.....



That was pretty funny!


----------



## Hogtown (Feb 25, 2011)

I have had pretty positive experiences in my 54 years. Most of the "rude" behavior has been good natured. I ran across some obnoxious FSU fans in the early 90's, but they were drunk students and I was in Tally, so it is kinda expected The only truly vulgar fans that I've seem were UM fans - filthy language, rude, & overbearing. I also have to say that I have always been treated very well at Auburn and Ol Miss - no exceptions.


----------



## waterdogs (Feb 25, 2011)

GEORGIA, win or not they are rude. I have been to many SEC teams home field  , they usually come up to you and tell you good game. IF Georgia wins or not, they get in your face and rub it in, or call you names and other rude gestures when they lost a game.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 25, 2011)

No doubt - ugay fans.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 26, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> No doubt - ugay fans.



Ugay?  You sure are making Tech fans look like great fans.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2011)

In all honesty, I think the reason I detest UGA so much is because of my uneducated co-workers, who have never as much stepped into a college classroom, but are without a doubt the most boisterous, classless, overpaid idiots I've ever been associated with.

Not saying all UGA fans are like this, but unfortunately many are.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

Do the folks at Bleacher report also work for Michael Moore, Moveon.org and the Huffington Post? That was the biggest, most unfounded piece of garbage I've ever wasted my time reading (on the topic of sports)

Everyone knows that Tennessee has the nastiest most ignorant fans of any college in the country.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 26, 2011)

It looks like the SEC is very well represented. I'm a UGA fan and I'm sure that everyone who grew up pulling for a SEC team is a little bias toward another team. We take our football REAL serious.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In all honesty, I think the reason I detest UGA so much is because of my uneducated co-workers, who have never as much stepped into a college classroom, but are without a doubt the most boisterous, classless, overpaid idiots I've ever been associated with.
> 
> Not saying all UGA fans are like this, but unfortunately many are.



There are definitely UGA fans like that.  What drives me nuts are Tech fans who never went to Tech but brag about how they are somehow morally superior because Tech is more prestigious in terms of academics.  If you never went to school there, how can you brag about how tough the classes are?  I'll listen to this from Doc because he actually has a degree from Tech.  But I know for a fact that a lot of these Tech fans never spent a day in a classroom at Tech.  So it's sort of like some guy who has never spent a day in the military prattling on about the differences in brances of service.


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Feb 26, 2011)

IMO we all obviously have those fans that are rediculous, loss or win, intoxicated or not. but to be honest, although im young i've been to every ACC stadium plus USC, Auburn, Tennessee, Georgia, Florida, & Ole Miss. sorry Lanier but after my trip to Auburn this year those were probably the rudest i've ever seen. after the game, we had a long walk because of our horrible parking and i ended up hiding my clemson stuff so i wouldn't hear so much. i'm not trying to be rude Lanier. but #2 would be USC, i guess because of our rivalry but my mom is a USC alum and i've gone to many games that weren't against Clemson and they are awfully rude also. #3 would be UGA, whenever UGA played us at home i think it was in 2000-2002? somewhere around there. i was 9 years old and went to the bathroom and i was standing at the urinal doing my business when a UGA fan came up and did his business and then looked at me and spit his dip spit on my shoes. i've never seen my dad so mad when i came back with brown slobber on my shoes.


----------



## coggins (Feb 26, 2011)

Been to a lot and LSU wins hands down. I wouldn't judge AU on last years game either, that's the only time i've seen their fanbase that worked up in two decades of attending games there. It always depends a lot on where you are at a game, with 100,000+ people in these college towns on gameday you can miss a great/horrible experience just by being, parking, or sitting one street, lot, or section away. I've had some good times with UT, UF, AU, USC, Ole Miss and Clemson fans over the years.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 26, 2011)

coggins said:


> Been to a lot and LSU wins hands down. I wouldn't judge AU on last years game either, that's the only time i've seen their fanbase that worked up in two decades of attending games there. It always depends a lot on where you are at a game, with 100,000+ people in these college towns on gameday you can miss a great/horrible experience just by being, parking, or sitting one street, lot, or section away. I've had some good times with UT, UF, AU, USC, Ole Miss and Clemson fans over the years.



Agreed.  Not all Florida fans act like ACguy and mudholemike.  Not all Tennessee fans act like Bondy, not all alabama fans are Harvey Updike types.  Not all Tech fans are like liljoe etc.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 26, 2011)

*Congratulations Accubond!*



South GA Dawg said:


> Agreed.  Not all Florida fans act like ACguy and mudholemike.  Not all Tennessee fans act like Bondy, not all alabama fans are Harvey Updike types.  Not all Tech fans are like liljoe etc.



You are Tennessee'"Harvey Updyke". I disagree I've seen wackier Vols than you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 26, 2011)

KYBobwhite said:


> You are Tennessee'"Harvey Updyke". I disagree I've seen wackier Vols than you.



I restricted my sample to the forum.  And I didn't compare him to Updike.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 26, 2011)

*Just kidding*

I know it was a stretch.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 26, 2011)

LSU has the most considerate and polite fan base in the entire SEC. I don't really know what all the fuss is about concerning Death Valley and treatment of opposing fans/teams.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> LSU has the most considerate and polite fan base in the entire SEC. I don't really know what all the fuss is about concerning Death Valley and treatment of opposing fans/teams.



I will say that I was in Athens for UGA/LSU in 09 and the LSU were pretty cool the whole weekend even after they won.  I expected Saturday night in downtown Athens to be very bad.  But they were cool.  Knee walking drunk, but cool.


----------



## x-mark (Feb 26, 2011)

Florida's are the worst.
Tennasty is a close 2nd.

West Virgina with a dishonorable mention.

Nebraska and Arkansas are the nicest I have met.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Feb 26, 2011)

I am sure ALL schools (probably even high schools) have some fans that are an embarrassment to most fans and the schools.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Feb 26, 2011)

LSU fans are somewhat colorful....love the pimp dude.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

I've bought em' from Home Depot and Lowe's both. I like the ones from Lowe's best..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 27, 2011)

Here is what I gathered from this "ranking"; whomever did it based Alabama's #1 spot on the acts of one person.  Lets see, if a person of a certain color committed murder, does that mean that everyone of that color must bear the burden of one person's crime?  In most circles, that's considered to be racism.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Feb 27, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Agreed.  Not all Florida fans act like ACguy and mudholemike.  Not all Tennessee fans act like Bondy, not all alabama fans are Harvey Updike types.  Not all Tech fans are like liljoe etc.



and here I thought we where mending the fence and there you go tearing it down !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> and here I thought we where mending the fence and there you go tearing it down !!



We did Joe but the Murray remarks were out of bounds in my opinion.  I was basing it on the fact that the hatred seems to be number one priority.  if I've got you wrong then I apologize.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Feb 27, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Agreed.  Not all Florida fans act like ACguy and mudholemike.  Not all Tennessee fans act like Bondy, not all alabama fans are Harvey Updike types.  Not all Tech fans are like liljoe etc.



I blew coffee all over my screen on the "mudholemike" !


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I blew coffee all over my screen on the "mudholemike" !



It's more apropriate.  AC has a new name now that suits him pretty well too.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 27, 2011)

WVu for me have always been the worst with gators being a close second.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

If you're not a LSU fan Baton Rouge is the worst place on earth to be on a Sat. night


----------



## mjfortner (Feb 27, 2011)

LSU fans are the worst.


----------



## riprap (Feb 27, 2011)

The worst fans are when you see a bandwagon fan with brand new stickers, flags and a new tag on their vehicle just to make themselves feel better. This could be a fan of any team.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Feb 28, 2011)

1-A.  Some uga fans
1-B.  The wannabe gangster portion of UM fans
2. WVU
3. Me when some pencil neck calls me a nerd


----------



## DDD (Feb 28, 2011)

(((((YAWN))))))  

This is like asking who has the worst food?

Or 

Who's fans tailgate the worst?  

Or

Who's fans have the smelliest trailers?

Everyone picks someone they hate and there you have it.


----------



## grunt0331 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In all honesty, I think the reason I detest UGA so much is because of my uneducated co-workers, who have never as much stepped into a college classroom, but are without a doubt the most boisterous, classless, overpaid idiots I've ever been associated with.
> 
> Not saying all UGA fans are like this, but unfortunately many are.



Agree 100%.  The "WalMart" fan is the worst.  Meaning the closest he came to attending the school was buying his UGA hat at WalMart.  I've been to games at almost every SEC school and can say that the only time I have ever been in a confrontation was in Athens.  UT, UF, Auburn, heck even Clemson fans aren't as bad as UGA fans.  

The one confrontation I had was with a guy that had to be in his 50's, sitting in the Carolina fan section.  He kept trying to scoot us out of our seats.  I finally found an usher and turns out they had 3 people trying to sit in 2 seats.  Guy got all loud and threatend me.  I clamly explained taht I had a ticket for the seat, he didn't.  He got louder and and siad he would "crush me".  I then eplained that I was a Sergeant in the United States Marine Corps and it would be a really, really bad idea for him to start something with me. Guy just acted like a real jerk when he was wrong.

Several other incidents with UGA fans later, and I don't care for them much.  One word sums them up:  DELUSIONAL.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 28, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> 1-B.  The wannabe gangster portion of UM fans




AGREED!!!   I lump them right along with the ones that have never set foot in the city of Miami much less attended the University.


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 28, 2011)

bullgator said:


> I spit ice out when I saw the OSU kid!.....



That OSU kid is priceless!


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 28, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> AGREED!!!   I lump them right along with the ones that have never set foot in the city of Miami much less attended the University.



I haven't seen "gangsta fans" of the U since the late 80's or early 90's. I think they all moved to nascar now.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 28, 2011)

I've been to 1/2 dozen games down in the bayou, broke up two fights...both times between two LSU fans whipping up on each other
When BAMA and Shula administered a real tail kicking to the gators I had to step in a separate a 70 year old man and his wife from 4 gator punks, real class.
But in terms of shear rudeness, UT fans (in general) win hands down,...although they've gotten better lately
I was in Atlanta for the SECC between LSU and UT, my date was a tiger, so I wore purple in her honor
We sat in the UT endzone and as I was making my way to my seat some fat gnarly UTorange wench shoved her shaker in my face, reflexively I snatched her shaker and handed it to her poor husband and told him to " control his woman"...no more problems. UT knocked out LSU's QB, and these fans went crazy,...LSU came back and whipped 'em...I looked around and no Orange


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 28, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> Agree 100%.  The "WalMart" fan is the worst.  Meaning the closest he came to attending the school was buying his UGA hat at WalMart.  I've been to games at almost every SEC school and can say that the only time I have ever been in a confrontation was in Athens.  UT, UF, Auburn, heck even Clemson fans aren't as bad as UGA fans.
> 
> The one confrontation I had was with a guy that had to be in his 50's, sitting in the Carolina fan section.  He kept trying to scoot us out of our seats.  I finally found an usher and turns out they had 3 people trying to sit in 2 seats.  Guy got all loud and threatend me.  I clamly explained taht I had a ticket for the seat, he didn't.  He got louder and and siad he would "crush me".  I then eplained that I was a Sergeant in the United States Marine Corps and it would be a really, really bad idea for him to start something with me. Guy just acted like a real jerk when he was wrong.
> 
> Several other incidents with UGA fans later, and I don't care for them much.  One word sums them up:  DELUSIONAL.



Painting with a pretty broad brush aren't we?  If you truly believe that all UGA fans are like that clown because you had a bad experience or experiences then you are no better than him.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Painting with a pretty broad brush aren't we?  If you truly believe that all UGA fans are like that clown because you had a bad experience or experiences then you are no better than him.


How different is it than grading the entire Bama fanbase on the actions of a tree murderer?


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 28, 2011)

It's usually whatever team is your rival or if you are a big fan of a team and live in another state of rabid fans. From my time spent in Alabama I'd love to say Bama or Au fans are the worst but the fact of the matter is that they really aren't much different than any other SEC fan I just was around them more often. Went to UGA/LSU in 08 and loved the trip. We got teased a little bit but it's all part of it. Every fan base has it's share of holes, including mine AND YOURS.


----------



## Fanfare (Mar 1, 2011)

They got it right..Bama fans hands down.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2011)

David Mills said:


> How different is it than grading the entire Bama fanbase on the actions of a tree murderer?



it isn't.  That's why i made sure that I said not all Alabama fans are harvey Updike types.  Feel free to check that post and get back to me.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> It's usually whatever team is your rival or if you are a big fan of a team and live in another state of rabid fans. From my time spent in Alabama I'd love to say Bama or Au fans are the worst but the fact of the matter is that they really aren't much different than any other SEC fan I just was around them more often. Went to UGA/LSU in 08 and loved the trip. We got teased a little bit but it's all part of it. Every fan base has it's share of holes, including mine AND YOURS.



Exactly.


----------



## grunt0331 (Mar 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Painting with a pretty broad brush aren't we?  If you truly believe that all UGA fans are like that clown because you had a bad experience or experiences then you are no better than him.



That's why I said "Several other incidents with UGA fans later, and I don't care for them much".  Multiple incidents.  My best friend is a UGA fan, several less fortunate family members are as well.  Broad brush, yes, but based on personal experience.

Every fan base has it's idiots, including my Gamecocks.  I have just personnally never had a bad experience at UF, Auburn, UT, Ole Miss, Bama, etc.  Just UGA.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> That's why I said "Several other incidents with UGA fans later, and I don't care for them much".  Multiple incidents.  My best friend is a UGA fan, several less fortunate family members are as well.  Broad brush, yes, but based on personal experience.
> 
> Every fan base has it's idiots, including my Gamecocks.  I have just personnally never had a bad experience at UF, Auburn, UT, Ole Miss, Bama, etc.  Just UGA.



Good enough.  But I've had several bad experiences with Florida fans, and I listed them as the worst but I still don't think all or even most of them act like that.  

You are not going to remember the thousands of UGA fans who have never said a cross word to you, you are going to remember the few idiots who acted like jerks.  That doesn't mean they are the majority.  They just made more of an impression on you.


----------



## grunt0331 (Mar 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg, I agree with your last statement whole heartedly.  We all will do that in various facets of life, not just sports, whether intentionally or unintentioanlly.  The people we meet and interact with everyday shape and form our opinions on groups of people whether we like it or not, or admit it or not.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 1, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> That OSU kid is priceless!



Except its a photoshop of a kid from a soccer match in Europe...  google it.


----------



## Hogtown (Mar 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Except its a photoshop of a kid from a soccer match in Europe...  google it.



OR.... did the Europeans photoshop a kid from Ohio St???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hogtown said:


> OR.... did the Europeans photoshop a kid from Ohio St???



Nice try.  How many Kappa logos do you see on Ohio state gear?  You tell me which is photoshoped.  The USF fans for the UCF slide goof is hilarious.


----------



## Hogtown (Mar 1, 2011)

Clearly this a young Dutch boy running to put his finger in a dike.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hogtown said:


> Clearly this a young Dutch boy running to put his finger in a dike.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 1, 2011)

hands down....LSU.

last time i was in @ LSU a 40 year old man kicked over a porta-potty with a friend of mine in it for kicks....in front of his two sons, daughter and wife.  All before kickoff.  At College GameDay that morning students were hurling half-full beer cans into the Georgia section of the crowd right in front of the ESPN set....10:30 a.m., hitting women, children, other LSU fans, etc.  

Stay Classy Baton Rouge!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Mar 2, 2011)

I usually save my opinion of fans until the long walk to the parking lot after a game, win or lose.  This past year some Jawja fans were mouthing off and the Bama folks were walking quickly with the look of disbelief on their faces.  If i had to choose i would say the Bama folks were nicer and admitted they were beaten while Jawja (including my brother and sister and their families) were still talking redcoat trash.  Maybe its me but when i go to an away game and get my lunch handed to me , iam going to be gracious in defeat until i get home anyway then let it all out.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, in answer to the original question.
> LSU by a mile. Yes, the food is awesome, but they are usually tore out of the frame drunk by breakfast and get meaner as things go badly.



Fixed it for ya Bammer


----------



## PharmD (Mar 25, 2011)

ACguy said:


> They have UCF on the list but they have a pic of USF fans .



Yeah I caught that too. Maybe the UCF fans were a little hard on them dawgs this past season?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 25, 2011)

LSU fans are at the top in my book. Followed closely by UF


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 25, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> I usually save my opinion of fans until the long walk to the parking lot after a game, win or lose.  This past year some Jawja fans were mouthing off and the Bama folks were walking quickly with the look of disbelief on their faces.  If i had to choose i would say the Bama folks were nicer and admitted they were beaten while Jawja (including my brother and sister and their families) were still talking redcoat trash.  Maybe its me but when i go to an away game and get my lunch handed to me , iam going to be gracious in defeat until i get home anyway then let it all out.



I am not going to say UGA is the worse, but I had a very similar experience at a Bama vs UGA game in Athens. Bama got beat and while minding my own business and walking through the campus to the car, some UGA fans (not all) made some very crude comments. Of course I had to verbally defend myself at that point, and would'nt you know it, the unrully Dawgs turned into puppies.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 25, 2011)

If I had a dime for every rival fan that has supposedly barely escaped Sanford Stadium with their life just steps ahead of a crazed, angry, profanity spewing, mob, I would be a rich man.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> If I had a dime for every rival fan that has supposedly barely escaped Sanford Stadium with their life just steps ahead of a crazed, angry, profanity spewing, mob, I would be a rich man.



The only violence we've had to intervene in at Sanford was a meth-head trying to beat up his girlfriend outside of stadium on campus.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The only violence we've had to intervene in at Sanford was a meth-head trying to beat up his girlfriend outside of stadium on campus.



Sounds more likely to happen in Knoxville.  Those hill folk do love their meth.


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 25, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sounds more likely to happen in Knoxville.  Those hill folk do love their meth.



Meth = white mans Crack


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 25, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> Meth = white mans Crack



Never had any so I don't know about it.


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Never had any so I don't know about it.



Me either, but you can see Meth doing to a portion of the white race what crack has done to black Americans.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 26, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> Me either, but you can see Meth doing to a portion of the white race what crack has done to black Americans.



This is going to make me sound really mean but I don't have a whole lot of sympathy for either bunch.

Nobody forces that stuff into anybody's system.  And there is no way that people use it without having any idea what it can do to them.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep, Crack and Meth are both Darwinism by chemistry.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Mar 29, 2011)

We've had this thread several times and LSU always wins.......... *AND DESERVANTLY SO!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

A Florida fan, an Alabama fan, and an LSU fan are climbing a mountain and arguing about who loves their team the most. The Florida fan insists that he is the most loyal. ''This is for Florida!'' he yells and jumps off the mountain. Not to be outdone, the LSU fan is next to profess his love for his team. He yells "This is for the Tigers!" and pushes the Alabama fan off the mountain.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> This message is hidden because Les miles is on your ignore list


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



Idgit


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> A Florida fan, an Alabama fan, and an LSU fan are climbing a mountain and arguing about who loves their team the most. The Florida fan insists that he is the most loyal. ''This is for Florida!'' he yells and jumps off the mountain. Not to be outdone, the LSU fan is next to profess his love for his team. He yells "This is for the Tigers!" and pushes the Alabama fan off the mountain.



You forgot to tell the ending where the LSU fan was all alone and could not figure out how to get off the mountain safely, so he is still up there today surviving on grass and melted snow.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> You forgot to tell the ending where the LSU fan was all alone and could not figure out how to get off the mountain safely, so he is still up there today surviving on grass and melted snow.



Is that all you can come up with? That is so weak.... just like your defense was last year. 

24-21


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Is that all you can come up with? That is so weak.... just like your defense was last year.
> 
> 24-21



Its not all I came up with, but it was the only thing that I came up with that was appropriate for this site. 

You have an internet connection from up on that mountain?


----------



## atlashunter (Apr 14, 2011)

Big 12 fan here and the ranking is spot on. OU fans are obnoxious but Tech fans are a downright classless bunch of losers.


----------

